# Oysters



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone finding/eating any good oysters? They are kinda scarce in the South due Katrina.....Favorite oyster recipes?


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 4, 2006)

I always eat my Oysters out at restaurants.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 4, 2006)

Since I hate raw oysters, but love them cooked, I always buy the jarred shucked ones here, & the quality is quite good.

"Fried Oysters" are my favorite, & I always shallow/pan-fry them rather than going the deep-fry route, & they always turn out terrific.  I've done them this way in a Saveur magazine recipe beer batter, dredged in cornmeal, seasoned flour, & Japanese Panko breadcrumbs.

Out of all of these, believe it or not, I like the plain seasoned flour the best.  The oyster flavor really comes through.  The beer batter would run 2nd, cornmeal 3rd, & Panko last.  While I love Panko crumbs for a lot of things, they just seem to burn too quickly on the oysters. 

While I haven't tried any yet, I'm planning on experimenting with some oyster casseroles that I've seen recipes for.  "Rockefeller" style, "Au Gratin" style, etc., etc.  I think they'd be interesting.


----------



## attie (Dec 5, 2006)

We are so lucky to be able to get Pacific Oysters from New Zealand and I like them anyway but raw. The only slight problem, because we sell them crumbed in the shop, is that we can get them in half shell only as importing oyster meat in to Australia is banned thanks to some restaurants re-using the shells and making people sick.
My favourite would be under the grill in their 1/2 shell with a little ground bacon, cheese, black sauce and a sprinkle of panko.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2006)

Man I am really hungry for some oysters...both raw and fried.
Breezy, have you tried *corn* flour as a breading....I was raised frying in conmeal but have switched to corn flour. Here in the "Catfish Capitol of the World" there are numerous "fish fry products" on the market. Some seasoned some just plain. I must admit I prefer the deep fry method in the 360* range for no more than 90 seconds....60 seconds for small ones. 
Later I will post a recipe than you  might find to your liking....Oysters Johnny Reb from the Old Southern Tea Room (now defunct) in Vicksburg Ms. It would fall into a casserole catergory.


----------



## cjs (Dec 5, 2006)

Grilled are my absolute favorite!!


----------



## sattie (Dec 5, 2006)

Raw and  with horseradish and squeez of lemon for me!!!!  Love em fried and in gumbo as well.  This time of year, we can get Texas Gulf Coast Oysters that are pretty darn good and only $3.25 for a dozen!!!  Can't beat that!!!  

I never really mess with oysters much at home... but reading some of these posts, it seems like it would be easy enough to whip up some fried oysters!  Ahh cha cha cha!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2006)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Man I am really hungry for some oysters...both raw and fried.
> Breezy, have you tried *corn* flour as a breading....I was raised frying in conmeal but have switched to corn flour. Here in the "Catfish Capitol of the World" there are numerous "fish fry products" on the market. Some seasoned some just plain. I must admit I prefer the deep fry method in the 360* range for no more than 90 seconds....60 seconds for small ones.
> Later I will post a recipe than you  might find to your liking....Oysters Johnny Reb from the Old Southern Tea Room (now defunct) in Vicksburg Ms. It would fall into a casserole catergory.



If you can get a hold of some blue cornmeal it does make a pretty plate!

Every Thursday a local restaurant has 35-cent oysters - last time we went I didn't really care for them - too salty and too dang small.  Now, since it's December - it's time to go back.  

I love a very simple escalloped oysters - cream butter, saltines, salt and pepper and a couple heavy dashes of Worcestershire.  

I also like oyster stew made with evaporated milk.

Click here for some oyster recipe reading.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 5, 2006)

chesapeake bay oysters are awesome (Chicoteague the best of the best).  I love them fried, or in a fine oyster stew, but my favorite way is called oysters sasafrass...a hand crushed tomato and hand torn basil with garlic sauce with the oysters and liquor, pepper hot sauce and grey salt added to taste, over pasta of choice (penne is great with this one).  so simple so awesome.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 5, 2006)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Anyone finding/eating any good oysters? They are kinda scarce in the South due Katrina.....Favorite oyster recipes?


 
We have not found them at all scarce on the SC coast--and out of season they come from LA. We have heard that the hurricane actually helped the beds. It is the boats that are in short supply.

Made a pretty good po boy last week, as a matter of fact. Eating a LOT of oysters in October in SC--roasts.


----------



## Robt (Dec 6, 2006)

Here on the  Puget Sound they seem to be still plentiful and quite tasty.

They don't grow much north of Seattle- maybe 200 miles, as the water temperature needs to get around 70 degrees F for them to breed and even in the surface waters that takes a while.  [ Bye the way that is the reason for the old ditty about not eating an oyster  in a month that doesn't have an R in it,  they use all their stored fat to reproduce and they don't taste good,  other than that no reason not to eat them.]

I'd love to add some advice about eating them cooked but the best months to eat them are the winter and I just go find a rock at low tide and sit down and "pig out".  Oh yeah, try a squeeze of Myers Lemon on a fresh one.  WOW


----------



## ironchef (Dec 6, 2006)

There's nothing (well, almost nothing) better than a freshly shucked Kumamoto Oyster. I once ate 58 of them at on oyster bar in downtown Portland.


----------



## Galleywench (Dec 6, 2006)

My Husband found this recipe and it is great!
1 can smoked oysters smashed
1 pk cream cheese
Roll out cream cheese between plastic wrap and make a rectangle as best as possible. Take off top layer and spread smashed oysters. Roll up like a jelly roll and serve with your favorite crackers mmmmmmm. Nothing easier


----------



## Galleywench (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yeah... I forgot! Add chopped green onions to the top of the roll for a garnish. And don't forget to take to plastic off as you roll it up, it will also stay fresh in the fridge for a couple of days.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2006)

Oysters Johnny Reb

2 quarts oysters
1/2 cup fine chop parsley
1/2 cup fine chop green onion
2 Tbls fresh lemon juice
1/2 cup butter, melted
2 cup fine cracker crumbs
1 Tbl. Wrochestershire
Paprika
12 Tbls of Half & Half
Salt, Pepper, Tabasco to taste.

In a shallow 2 qt dish place a layer of oysters.
Sprinke 1/2 half of everything except crackers, paprika and half & half
Make another layer of the same. Add the half & half between the oysters on top layer...cover with caracker crumbs and paprika. 
Bake at 325 until set...

Said to have originated at the Old Southern Tea Room..in Vicksburg Mississippi.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Dec 6, 2006)

this is prime oyster season.  Anyone ever been to the oyster bar in NY's grand central station? They have an incredible selection! IC, I agree on the Kumamoto oysters, they are killer!


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 6, 2006)

My mom makes a delicious Chinese dish of oyster pancake using oysters, eggs, beansprouts, tapioca starch, chives.  Served with a sweet, sour, spicy sauce.  It's comfort food for me. It's served in many Chinese restaurants but quality varies depending on the cook.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 7, 2006)

My only experiences with oysters is the Gulf Coast - New Orleans and Texas. Can't remember any experience where I didn't love them! Raw, fried, chowder/stew ... you name it and I love them!

Just don't screw them up by squirting lemon juice all over them!!!


----------



## AlexR (Dec 7, 2006)

Oysters are infinitely better raw, and it is such a pity to cook them!

I like green Marennes oysters from the Charente Maritime, but Breton oysters are superb.

Like foie gras, this is a perfect example of simple yet supremely elegant food: all you need is fresh, top-grade oysters and dry white wine. A ticket to 7th heaven.

Where I live, oysters are often served with vinegar and chopped shallots accompanied by a small sausage or "crépinette", a square sausage (with or without truffle" incased in caul.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 7, 2006)

Unfortunately the last time I had oysters at GCS I got a touch of intestinal flu!!
We adore them raw. Get a "roast" in the fall where they are steamed until just BARELY open, hence wet and juicy.
The Johnny Reb recipe is almost our traditional Thanksgiving and Christmas side dish of scalloped oysters--from the Charleston Receipts cookbook--and prepared by DH's grandmother for years before that cookbook was written.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2006)

Gretchen....please share the scalloped oyster recipe...I have a niece and nephew that lived...went to school in Charleston...they always raved about the food!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 7, 2006)

For me it's not the taste or fear of illness that makes me hate raw oysters - it's the texture.  The same reason I also can't stand undercooked eggs.

I do LOVE raw clams - but raw clams are firmer, & their liquor is juicy, not slimey.  

I just can't stand the texture of raw oysters.  Do absolutely LOVE them cooked though.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2006)

We have a saying here in Mississippi/Louisana "only real Mississippians chew their raw oysters.........


----------



## jennyema (Dec 7, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> There's nothing (well, almost nothing) better than a freshly shucked Kumamoto Oyster. I once ate 58 of them at on oyster bar in downtown Portland.


 
Those are my favorites!!  I like west coast oysters.

58 of those babies would be $$$$ out here.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 7, 2006)

Galleywench said:
			
		

> My Husband found this recipe and it is great!
> 1 can smoked oysters smashed
> 1 pk cream cheese
> Roll out cream cheese between plastic wrap and make a rectangle as best as possible. Take off top layer and spread smashed oysters. Roll up like a jelly roll and serve with your favorite crackers mmmmmmm. Nothing easier


 
Well isn't it a small world! 
My wife does exactly that with smoked oysters.  Delicious! 

Sprinkle with soy sauce and some white (or black) sesame seeds. 

I'm looking forward to the 26th December, when I might just indulge myself in 10 dozen tiny fresh oysters from the Margarita mangroves, sprinkled with a squeeze of lime juice and a spot of hot sauce!


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 7, 2006)

Scalloped oysters.
This will be for 2pts. of oysters.
I use either Ritz crackers (it is about a sleeve, crushed) or leftover croissant crumbed--about 1C-- (that was NOT a part of the Charleston receipt!!).  The original recipe uses evaporated milk, which I have also used (even evaporated skim milk). You may have to adjust the crumbs. I eyeball it pretty much.
YOu need a shallow dish that will hold the oysters in only 2 layers. A 8X8 would be fine.
Butter a baking dish. Sprinkle lightly with crumbs of your choice. 
Drain oysters. Save liquor.
Put a layer of oysters in the pan. Salt and pepper.  Cover with 1/2 of remaining crumbs. Dot (liberally) with butter. Add another layer of oysters, salt and pepper,  crumbs and butter.
Mix the saved liquor with 1/2-3/4C of cream, hallf and half or evaporated milk. pour over the oysters and probe with a spoon so the liquid gets to the bottom  and surrounds the oysters.
Bake @ 350* for 30-45 minutes until brown and bubbly.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Gretchen....that sounds "oh so good" and like you said very close to the "Johnny Reb" recipe. I've never tried the Ritz cracker just the saltines..Will try then next time I make the dish....

Again thanks for replying!!

Uncle Bob


----------



## Constance (Dec 7, 2006)

My husband went down to Mississippi the last of October, and brought back a bunch of shrimp and oysters. A friend of a friend contracts a boatload, then hauls them up north (northern Mi) in a refrigerated truck. 
DH helped get them all processed, and when he brought them home, they were already frozen in containers. 
They're great for fried oysters and such, but what I wouldn't give for a dozen fresh ones on the the half-shell!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2006)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> We have a saying here in Mississippi/Louisana "only real Mississippians chew their raw oysters.........



  I always wondered where I was from = now I know!!!!!!  Chewing is how I found all those itty bitty pearls anyway!


----------



## Benni (Dec 26, 2006)

Nothing beats raw oysters.

But they are nice done "kilpatrick". style.  Cook some bacon until almost crisp, then chop it fairly finely. Spinkle each oyster, in its shell, with a little worcestershire sauce and pepper, the sprinkle over some chopped bacon and grill for 2-3 minutes, until the oysters are hot.

Very tasty


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2006)

I dug this one out a few days back....

Angels On Horseback:

12 Oysters
12 thin slices bacon
Salt/pepper/cayenne
flour/milk/ a touch of baking powder

Wrap each oyster with a slice of bacon...skewer 4 oysters on a 6 or 8 inch skewers. Leave at least an inch between them
Make a batter of flour/milk/salt/pepper/etc.
Dip in batter and deep fry...
Serve on warm buttered toast..leave them on the skewer.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 28, 2006)

I always wanted to try that using turkey bacon (since husband doesn't eat pork), but am not sure it would work because turkey bacon doesn't have the same flexible texture.

Guess it would make an interesting experiment though


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2006)

oh baby, do i love oysters.

gimme a plate of blue points, malpeque, and kumamotos, and i'm in heaven.

often, the oysters are served with a cocktail sauce, and another "sauce". really sort of shaved ice mixed with herbs and vinegar, i think. 

does anyone know what this is called? i think it had a french name.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 28, 2006)

Buckytom - the vinegar sauce you mention is called "Mignonette", & is really popular served with raw oysters.  There are many different recipes for it using different types of vinegar & herb combinations.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2006)

Breezy...

Never tried turkey bacon....Would placing it in hot water for a few minutes make it more flexible?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 28, 2006)

Actually, it would probably dissolve - lol!!  Turkey bacon - which is quite good by the way - is made from finely ground/compressed turkey.  Sort of like bologna (without the mystery parts - lol!!).

So it's flexible, but without the fat of regular bacon, not as flexible when cooked.  Like I said, it might work fine with careful tending.  I'll definitely have to try it.  I mean, what do I have to lose?  Even if it doesn't work I'll just end up with a bunch of oysters & bacon which I can still serve over toast.  They just won't look as pretty - lol!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2006)

.....

WoW!! I told you that I had never tried (eaten) turkey bacon...
Maybe there are other products that would work that are not pork based.
Then one might say...why ruin a perfectly good oyster with bacon anyway


----------

